# NetBeans Updaten 6.7.1 zu 6.8



## Meldanor (11. Dez 2009)

Hi Leute,

wie update ich NetBeans 6.7.1 zu 6.8 ?
Muss ich dafür NetBeans runterschmeißen und dann alles neuinstallieren?

Mfg
Mel


----------



## Meldanor (12. Dez 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt das alte NetBeans deinstalliert und das neuere installiert, wo er mir dann auch sagte, er hat da Einstellungen gefunden.
Ist alles "ok"


----------



## L-ectron-X (12. Dez 2009)

Anders gehts auch nicht.


----------

